# USA Strat $600. Toronto. Plus Gibson SG for $400



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Seems too good to be true









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

I contacted the seller. He says that his location changed when he travelled to Toronto and that he's actually in Quebec. But will ship for $40...

not for me...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah that's very scammy


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, looks like he's been a kijiji member for all of 14 days, with no reviews to date. Not interested in seeing what that's all about either...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

He also has a '72 Martin D-28 12 string for $800.00... smells a bit fishy and that's not just last nights dinner


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

so many red flags........


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Come on people, he's got a $300 dollar Leica!!!!! That's ten foot pole territory for sure. Maybe 30....


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

^^ In all fairness, thats about all I would pay for a Leica.

C


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Those guitars, or ads, are gone.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Somebody else has made a point of alerting others...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What did we say in high school about “smells Like trout...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

sambonee said:


> What did we say in high school about “smells Like trout...


Don't know didn't talk about trout at my high School?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah, those scams are easy to spot. I saw one for a Gibson Lifeson Axcess for a ridiculously low price one time - I didn't bother replying but a friend of mine tried, offering to get in his car and drive over there right away with cash in hand, got ghosted. Photos from same seller with different backgrounds is sketchy too. Funny about that SG special though, back in 2013 I picked up an identical one for $500 for a friend who wanted me to check if it was legit, and it was definitely was. The SGs seem to have gone up dramatically in the last few years.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sambonee said:


> What did we say in high school about “smells Like trout...


i dont know that expression...
is it similar to "if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck..."
or is it more related to the other expression about smelling like fish and tasting like chicken?


----------

